# Ebay Scam Warning



## horseUSA (Feb 5, 2006)

Thanks to ollieholmes for bringing this to our attention:

The following ebay auction is a scam:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...09689061&viewitem=&sspagename=ADME:B:AAQ:US:1

Proof of the above scam can be found below:
http://warbirdinformationexchange.o...p?t=6274&sid=7f8df7935d34243b725881616d0d7762


----------



## evangilder (Feb 5, 2006)

The thread is actually quite interesting. The bad thing is that people will try and get away with anything on e-bay. I used to love it, now I rarely visit e-bay. Too much garbage and too many dingleberries.


----------



## ollieholmes (Feb 5, 2006)

And hes now trying to sell 5 C-130s stored in Scotland. Does anyone here have any aviation ties and could contact him as a serious bidder and try to see these planes?


----------



## evangilder (Feb 6, 2006)

There is something fishy about this, IMO. He also allegedly has about 80 T-72 tanks for sale. Where the hell are they getting all this hardware?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 6, 2006)

As far as the C-130s, they have to go to "DRMO" first, I don't know where this guy says he's got them. I know guys who have pruchased aircraft overseas and the moral of the story is "buyer beware.

Tom Smith, the owner of the Mig-15 UTI I've flown in hired a broker and actually was involved with the shipment of his aircraft out of Poland, I think he did it the right way...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 6, 2006)

evangilder said:


> There is something fishy about this, IMO. He also allegedly has about 80 T-72 tanks for sale. Where the hell are they getting all this hardware?



No idea but ill take 5


----------



## evangilder (Feb 6, 2006)

Nothing says home defense like a T-72!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 6, 2006)

I wasnt thinking about defence.....


----------



## mosquitoman (Feb 6, 2006)

Put me down for one, I'd like to see anyone try and give me a parking ticket, or a speeding fine for that matter


----------



## ollieholmes (Feb 7, 2006)

I wish my e-bay account was still registerd as i would contact him asking to see one of these machines.


----------



## csrruss (Feb 10, 2006)

wow never seen that on ebay good eye bro.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 10, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5663603649&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1 Look at this...Ideal for lanc I think


----------



## euroco (Mar 19, 2006)

Good day all i am pleased i have caught up with you all, now first thing Tanks yes there is a lot available and a lot more than 80 for sure , mIgs yes there is a few , and tons and i mean tons of spares, ah yes C-130 yes there in europe not in scotland , if you are interested we will need the following a LOI and a EUC, you can visit our website at www.euroco-corp.com for more info.

And you all have a super day


Regards


Grant


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 19, 2006)

Whatever


----------



## euroco (Mar 20, 2006)

whats with the cartoon, anyway i will be here watching bye


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 20, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5663603649&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1 Look at this...Ideal for lanc I think


wow lol i should try that, soon ill be able to buy PF and AEP


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 20, 2006)

euroco said:


> whats with the cartoon, anyway i will be here watching bye



You keep doing that....


----------



## euroco (Mar 22, 2006)

Oh i thought you guys would like to know that these aircraft below have become available 

(2) MIG-21
(3) MIG-23
(6) MIG-25
(5) L39-S

If you or anyone else is interested in any of these, let me know. These are available for immediate sale.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 22, 2006)

damn i still have 10 yrs to go before i get a license to fly... by that time planes will probably be unmanned


----------



## euroco (Mar 22, 2006)

TOUGH SORRY


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 22, 2006)

I think I will lock this thread, if the other moderators do not have a problem with it. If you guys do go ahead and unlock if you wish.


----------



## Medvedya (Mar 27, 2006)

Just to quickly add that this scam was brought to you today by the numbers 4, 1, and 9 and by the word Mugu.

Scam-o-rama is a production of the Lads from Lagos workshop.


----------

